# Long Term Rental in Feungirola wanted



## adybear (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi wondering if anyone can help us, we are looking to rent any type of property in this area long term, we need a 3 bedroomed property and we have a budget of 750 a month is this an unrealistic target? and how much of a deposit is usually asked for? thanks as I have no idea when it comes to things like this!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

adybear said:


> Hi wondering if anyone can help us, we are looking to rent any type of property in this area long term, we need a 3 bedroomed property and we have a budget of 750 a month is this an unrealistic target? and how much of a deposit is usually asked for? thanks as I have no idea when it comes to things like this!!


Depends, not unusual for a bond of 2 - 4 months to be asked for.

Have a look in the for sale section .... it also has some rentals


----------

